# My pocket survival kit



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello everyone , long time no see yeah? been busy whole summer working on stuff.
I want to share my pocket survival kit with you today , I've had it for about 2-3 years and I think I made it ideal for my needs , two items I forgot to mention that I had in my pocket and on my watch are the suunto button compass and a foldable blower tube.
One note I did is to add a milar blanket in it , silly me, any advice is welcome.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I would add water purification tablets.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

I would add a pencil-sized stick of lighter pine. Sharpened in the pencil sharpener, the shavings would make fire starting a snap.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd add a bic butane lighter and 550 cord. Also some sort of mini flashlight, there are good LED lights that use 1 AAA. 

HF had mini LED headlamps that take 2 AAA, for 89 cents with batteries. Not bad chi-com lights. Not sure of batteries. I put one about each door knob in my barns/house.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm thinking about adding mylar blanket and a bic lighter.
As last time when I froze my hands while hunting in winter I was not able to open a zipper on my backpack for a couple of minutes , so I guess if its a bad sitution in cold one will have problems with a ferro rod


----------

